# Haul : Nars Stila & Dior



## SELFstyled (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, as if I needed more make-up but I was lured by the pretty colours & packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nars powder blush *Angelika* & *Sertao*





Angelika (close up)





Sertao (close up) 






Stila *Mazatlan* Eye Shadow Trio (This is so pretty! I'm definitely thinking about getting the other two)






Stila *Daquiri* Lip Glaze






Dior Addict Ultra Gloss Reflect *Organza Pink 257* (my first & probably won't be my last hehe)






Aaaand all together now...






Can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 24, 2007)

<-----Jealous. Great haul!


----------



## msmack (May 24, 2007)

mazatlan looks awesome, sweet haul!!


----------



## Kim. (May 24, 2007)

Those 2 nars blushes look so good!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 24, 2007)

OMG i love MAZATLAN.....the place and the shadow looks awesome too!...i  love your haul i might have to copy you!!..lol


----------



## mistella (May 24, 2007)

Oooo, awesome haul!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2007)

Nice haul - I love NARS and Stila.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 24, 2007)

great haul, i want to try me some nars now


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 24, 2007)

i've been wanting to get that Dior gloss in Organza! pretty color~
and wow... that Serato blush looks quite nice in your close up photo and the Stila eyeshadow trio looks too pretty to touch haha


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2007)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Let me know what you think of the Stila Mazatlan. I purchased that a few weeks ago and I am thinking about returning it; in the pan it looks beige, but on me its just a bunch of shimmer.


----------



## MACisME (May 24, 2007)

ur pics are awesome.. and mm nars haha


----------



## adored (May 24, 2007)

Very nice! You made me add Serato to my MUA W/L.


----------



## *Dani* (May 24, 2007)

The blushes look gorgeous, great haul!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (May 24, 2007)

Organza will soon become one of your faves... Great Haul!!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Let me know what you think of the Stila Mazatlan. I purchased that a few weeks ago and I am thinking about returning it; in the pan it looks beige, but on me its just a bunch of shimmer._

 

I really love it. I used it for the first time today & it is _the_ perfect neutral/subtle eye shadow combo. I don't normally do bold looks during the week so this trio will save me from having to rifle though all my different shadows in the morning. It showed up pretty well on me & it's very buildable.

If you still don't like it maybe you can try out the other colours; Acapulco & Vallarta? Both of them look quite promising.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adored* 

 
_Very nice! You made me add Serato to my MUA W/L. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I used Sertao today (with Maztlan above - I was going for the very natural look this morning) & it is exactly what I hoped _Shimpagne_ would be. It's a beautiful shimmery golden-y beige colour that doesn't look like you threw glitter on your face. Definitely get it!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_Organza will soon become one of your faves... Great Haul!!!_

 
You're right! It's exactly what I was wanting it to be, NOT STICKY! lol I love the lipglasses but I dislike the sticky/tacky feeling.


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

Love stila trios! they always look good


----------



## triccc (Jun 18, 2007)

wow! i want both of those blushes!

have fun with all of it!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

Ooooh I have Mazatlan and it's awesome. Great haul.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 18, 2007)

Those blushes looks so awesome! I love NARS blushes


----------



## psychoexgf (Jun 19, 2007)

Gorgeous. I love Nars blushes and I keep thinking about picking up Sertao.


----------



## applefrite (Jun 19, 2007)

Very great haul !!


----------



## clathrop (Jun 19, 2007)

Great haul!  I think you take the best pictures of your makeup.  It always looks so cute and it makes me want to go and buy it too!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks girls! 

I can't get enough of my Nars blushes, I want more but can't decide what to get next! lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clathrop* 

 
_Great haul!  I think you take the best pictures of your makeup.  It always looks so cute and it makes me want to go and buy it too!_

 
Aw thanks


----------



## breathless (Jun 20, 2007)

i need some blushes and those are looking pretty darn tempting!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful haul.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 21, 2007)

Great stuff, enjoy it all!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 22, 2007)

I passed up the stila eyeshadow online because i thought it was smaller than it is. I am so going to go buy that now! Great haul!


----------

